# Lower cost meter. Which one?



## videobruce (Aug 13, 2004)

I'm looking for a lower cost meter around $100 This would be used for FTA mostly. Is having a dual input really that important?

I have found;

Digisat II $68
Digisat III $98
Digisat 3 Pro $110
Acutrac 22 $90
Acutrac 22 Plus $115 

Input on these? Thanks.


----------



## garyl24 (Jun 2, 2004)

my opinion is a birdog is top of the line. that is what i use. i used to use a satbuddy2 until i got my birdog. it's a little expensive but you know what bird your on!!


----------



## videobruce (Aug 13, 2004)

Big difference in price.
4x


----------



## Mike500 (May 10, 2002)

videobruce said:


> Big difference in price.
> 4x


With the same incremental difference in performance. As a long time professional, I would prefer not to install without the Birdog.

For DirecTV or Dish Network, I still prefer the old Digisat II.


----------



## ilovedbs (Aug 19, 2005)

I have the Birddog and love it.


----------



## greatwhitenorth (Jul 18, 2005)

I don't think dual inputs are important. It might be useful if you're installing a multiple LNB dish, but even then not so much. As an installer with E*, I always pick one satellite to peak, then check the others to make sure the signal is adequate. The one thing I appreciate is a self-powered meter, so you can make sure you have a line of sight before before you run all that cable. I still use an old Eagle Aspen analog meter :lol: , but I have used the Sat Buddy and liked it a lot.


----------

